# iptables settings not reloaded [solved]

## meranto

I use "guarddog" as my GUI configuration utility for my iptables-firewall. This works very well, but the firewall rules do not get loaded until I run guarddog and apply the settings. This is very irritating because I have to run "guarddog" everytime after I reboot in order to keep my system safe.

I have put "iptables" and "firestarter" in my default runlevel, but if I restart them both, my firewall rules are wiped until I start "guarddog" again and apply the settings.

If anyone is interested in the "iptables -L" output, here it is:

everything shut down:

```
iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

after "/etc/init.d/iptables start"

```
iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  router               anywhere            tcp flags:!FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN

ACCEPT     udp  --  router               anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 10/sec burst 5

DROP       all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255

DROP       all  --  anywhere             10.255.255.255

DROP       all  --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/8  anywhere

DROP       all  --  anywhere             BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/8

DROP       all  --  255.255.255.255      anywhere

DROP       all  --  anywhere             0.0.0.0

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID

LSI        all  -f  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 10/min burst 5

INBOUND    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level info prefix `Unknown Input'

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 10/sec burst 5

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level info prefix `Unknown Forward'

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  10.0.0.10            router              tcp dpt:domain

ACCEPT     udp  --  10.0.0.10            router              udp dpt:domain

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

DROP       all  --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/8  anywhere

DROP       all  --  anywhere             BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/8

DROP       all  --  255.255.255.255      anywhere

DROP       all  --  anywhere             0.0.0.0

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID

OUTBOUND   all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level info prefix `Unknown Output'

Chain INBOUND (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

LSI        all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain LOG_FILTER (5 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain LSI (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN limit: avg 1/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound '

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/RST limit: avg 1/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound '

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/RST

LOG        icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request limit: avg 1/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound '

DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 5/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound '

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain LSO (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 5/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Outbound '

REJECT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain OUTBOUND (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

```

after "/etc/init.d/firestarter start" nothing changes compared to the ouput above.

after running "guarddog" and applying the policies:

```
iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spt:bootps dpt:bootpc

ACCEPT     all  --  10.0.0.10            10.255.255.255

logaborted  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp flags:RST/RST

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp parameter-problem

nicfilt    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

srcfilt    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp parameter-problem

srcfilt    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spt:bootpc dpt:bootps

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp parameter-problem

s1         all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain f0to1 (3 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:1212 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:19191 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:http state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:http-alt state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:http-alt state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8000 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8888 state NEW

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:smtp state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:2869 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:https state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:2234:2240 state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:19191

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:ntp

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:ntp state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:ftp state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:jetdirect state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:nicname state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:nicname

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:pop3 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:pop3s state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:ipp state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:ipp

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:6891:6901 state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:1900

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:microsoft-ds state NEW

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpts:6970:7170

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spt:netbios-ns dpts:1024:cvsup

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spt:netbios-ns dpt:netbios-ns

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spt:netbios-dgm dpt:netbios-dgm

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:65535 dpts:6881:6889 state NEW

logdrop    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain f1to0 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:1212 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:19191 state NEW

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:http state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:http-alt state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:http-alt state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:8000 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:8888 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:smtp state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:2869 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:dict state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:6969 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:https state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:2234:2240 state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:19191

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:ntp

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:ntp state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:ftp state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:jetdirect state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:rtsp state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:7070 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:1863 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:nicname state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:nicname

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:1755 state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:1755

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:netbios-ns state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:netbios-ns

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spt:netbios-ns dpt:netbios-ns

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:netbios-dgm

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spt:netbios-dgm dpt:netbios-dgm

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:netbios-ssn state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:netbios-ssn

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:pop3 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:submission state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpts:6881:6889 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:pop3s state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:ipp state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:ipp

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:6891:6901 state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:1900

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:microsoft-ds state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp spts:1024:cvsup dpt:rsync state NEW

logdrop    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain logaborted (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

logaborted2  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG level warning prefix `LIMITED '

Chain logaborted2 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level warning tcp-sequence tcp-options ip-options prefix `ABORTED '

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

Chain logdrop (4 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

logdrop2   all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG level warning prefix `LIMITED '

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain logdrop2 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level warning tcp-sequence tcp-options ip-options prefix `DROPPED '

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain logreject (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

logreject2  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG level warning prefix `LIMITED '

REJECT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with tcp-reset

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain logreject2 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level warning tcp-sequence tcp-options ip-options prefix `REJECTED '

REJECT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with tcp-reset

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain nicfilt (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

logdrop    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain s0 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

f0to1      all  --  anywhere             10.0.0.10

f0to1      all  --  anywhere             10.255.255.255

f0to1      all  --  anywhere             localhost

logdrop    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain s1 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

f1to0      all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain srcfilt (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

s0         all  --  anywhere             anywhere

```

Here all my policies are the way I want them to be.

Sorry for the enormous opening post, maybe the problem is much easier to solve, but I don't know how.

In the end I just want all these policies to be applied after the boot is completed without the need to start additional programs etc.Last edited by meranto on Wed Nov 16, 2005 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## limn

iptablesby default should save the settings at shutdown.

Check

/etc/conf.d/iptables

Perhaps firestarter is shutting down before iptables and confusing things.

If firestarter is not adding to the rules, try turning it off.

----------

## magic919

Once you have them all set up as you wish do 

```
/etc/init.d/iptables save
```

That'll save the config and will load it at next /etc/init.d/iptables start - or at boot if you have it in your default runlevel.

Should not need to start anything else if you just want your settings loaded.

----------

## meranto

One part solved:

I removed "firestarter" from the default runlevel and ran "/etc/init.d/iptables save". After a reboot all my rules were applied, BUT.....

I couldn't use anything.... All ports were blocked, I couldn't browse the internet or get my mail is UNTIL I ran "guarddog" again and appied the settings.

After I ran "/etc/init.d/iptables stop" and "/etc/init.d/iptables start" everything still works fine, but after a reboot I does not.....

Does it look like my system is goofed up with firewalls?

----------

## magic919

It looks like might want to read and try what I posted above.

Get the firewall working to your satisfaction.  At this point the iptables are ok.

Save the tables.

Enjoy.

----------

## meranto

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> It looks like might want to read and try what I posted above.
> 
> Get the firewall working to your satisfaction.  At this point the iptables are ok.
> 
> Save the tables.
> ...

 

I already did, but unfortunately to no avial.

It does work when I restart "/etc/init.d/iptables", but after I reboot all connections are blocked until I run "guarddog" again and apply the policies.

----------

## magic919

I think we need to see what is happening with IPTables - and not be checking with Fireguard and Dogstarter.

Get the firewall working and fine using the tools of your choice.

Run iptables -L -n -v and do a copy a paste the output somewhere.

Do the /etc/init.d/iptables save.

Reboot.

Make sure /etc/init.d/iptables is running

Run iptables -L -n -v and compare.

I'd like to know what is blocking the ports if all your rules are applied.

----------

## meranto

I followed your post exactly:

Before I reboot:

```
iptables -L -n -v

Chain INPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 8353 2934K ACCEPT     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

   42 13920 ACCEPT     udp  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:67 dpt:68

   75 15036 ACCEPT     all  --  eth0   *       192.168.26.116       192.168.26.255

 1068 43896 logaborted  tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp flags:0x04/0x04

93058   77M ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 12

  547  120K nicfilt    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

  547  120K srcfilt    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 12

    0     0 srcfilt    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 8353 2934K ACCEPT     all  --  *      lo      0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      eth0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:68 dpt:67

74868   15M ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 12

 8331  447K s1         all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain f0to1 (3 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:21 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:9100 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:43 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:43

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:110 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:995 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:631 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:631

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1900

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6891:6901 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:445 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1212 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:19191 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 8

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:80 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8080 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8008 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8000 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8888 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:25 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2869 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:443 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:19191

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:2234:2240 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:123

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:123 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:6970:7170

   13  1170 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpts:1024:5999

   52  4056 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpt:137

  429  100K ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:138 dpt:138

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpts:6881:6889 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 0

    4   312 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain f1to0 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 0

    4   208 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:21 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:1863 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:554 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7070 state NEW

    1    52 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:9100 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:43 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:43

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1755 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1755

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:137 state NEW

    6   468 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spts:1024:5999 dpt:137

   12  1080 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpt:137

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spts:1024:5999 dpt:138

   57 13488 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:138 dpt:138

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:139 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spts:1024:5999 dpt:139

   50  2600 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:110 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:587 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpts:6881:6889 state NEW

   98  5096 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:995 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:631 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:631

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1900

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6891:6901 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:873 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:445 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1212 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:19191 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 8

 6889  358K ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:80 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8080 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8008 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8000 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8888 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:25 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2869 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:2628 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:6969 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53 state NEW

  240 15126 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53

  952 49504 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:443 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:19191

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:2234:2240 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:123

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:123 state NEW

   22  1096 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logaborted (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 1056 43416 logaborted2  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

    2    80 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix `LIMITED '

Chain logaborted2 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 1056 43416 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 7 level 4 prefix `ABORTED '

 1056 43416 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

Chain logdrop (4 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

   75 15462 logdrop2   all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

    0     0 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix `LIMITED '

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logdrop2 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

   75 15462 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 7 level 4 prefix `DROPPED '

   75 15462 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logreject (0 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 logreject2  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

    0     0 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix `LIMITED '

    0     0 REJECT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with tcp-reset

    0     0 REJECT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logreject2 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 7 level 4 prefix `REJECTED '

    0     0 REJECT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with tcp-reset

    0     0 REJECT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain nicfilt (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

  547  120K RETURN     all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain s0 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

   21  1794 f0to1      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.26.116

  477  104K f0to1      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.26.255

    0     0 f0to1      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            127.0.0.1

   49 14054 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain s1 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 8331  447K f1to0      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain srcfilt (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

  547  120K s0         all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

```

After this I saved the rules: "/etc/init.d/iptables save"

I rebooted and get this (while I can't access internet, mail)

```
iptables -L -n -v

Chain INPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 8417 2950K ACCEPT     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

   42 13920 ACCEPT     udp  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:67 dpt:68

   97 17440 ACCEPT     all  --  eth0   *       192.168.26.116       192.168.26.255

 1076 44216 logaborted  tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp flags:0x04/0x04

93175   77M ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 12

  551  121K nicfilt    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

  551  121K srcfilt    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 12

    0     0 srcfilt    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 8417 2950K ACCEPT     all  --  *      lo      0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      eth0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:68 dpt:67

74980   15M ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 12

 8433  455K s1         all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain f0to1 (3 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:21 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:9100 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:43 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:43

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:110 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:995 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:631 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:631

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1900

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6891:6901 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:445 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1212 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:19191 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 8

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:80 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8080 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8008 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8000 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:8888 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:25 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2869 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:443 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:19191

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:2234:2240 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:123

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:123 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:6970:7170

   13  1170 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpts:1024:5999

   52  4056 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpt:137

  433  101K ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:138 dpt:138

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:65535 dpts:6881:6889 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 0

    4   312 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain f1to0 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 0

    4   208 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:21 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:1863 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:554 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7070 state NEW

    1    52 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:9100 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:43 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:43

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1755 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1755

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:137 state NEW

    6   468 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spts:1024:5999 dpt:137

   32  3000 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpt:137

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spts:1024:5999 dpt:138

   59 13972 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:138 dpt:138

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:139 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spts:1024:5999 dpt:139

   50  2600 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:110 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:587 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpts:6881:6889 state NEW

   98  5096 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:995 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:631 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:631

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1900

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6891:6901 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:873 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:445 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1212 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:19191 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 8

 6893  358K ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:80 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8080 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8008 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8000 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:8888 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:25 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2869 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:2628 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:6969 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53 state NEW

  245 15440 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53

  960 49920 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:443 state NEW

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:19191

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:2234:2240 state NEW

   48  3648 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:123

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spts:1024:5999 dpt:123 state NEW

   37  1858 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logaborted (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 1064 43736 logaborted2  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

    2    80 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix `LIMITED '

Chain logaborted2 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 1064 43736 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 7 level 4 prefix `ABORTED '

 1064 43736 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

Chain logdrop (4 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

   90 16224 logdrop2   all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

    0     0 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix `LIMITED '

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logdrop2 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

   90 16224 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 7 level 4 prefix `DROPPED '

   90 16224 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logreject (0 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 logreject2  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 1/sec burst 10

    0     0 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           limit: avg 2/min burst 1 LOG flags 0 level 4 prefix `LIMITED '

    0     0 REJECT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with tcp-reset

    0     0 REJECT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain logreject2 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

    0     0 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           LOG flags 7 level 4 prefix `REJECTED '

    0     0 REJECT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with tcp-reset

    0     0 REJECT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain nicfilt (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

  551  121K RETURN     all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

    0     0 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain s0 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

   21  1794 f0to1      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.26.116

  481  105K f0to1      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.26.255

    0     0 f0to1      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            127.0.0.1

   49 14054 logdrop    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain s1 (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 8433  455K f1to0      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain srcfilt (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

  551  121K s0         all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

```

After this I ran "/etc/init.d/iptables stop", otherwise I could not get here. (I could have started "guarddog" too)Last edited by meranto on Wed Nov 16, 2005 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## meranto

Here are the last few lines of my "/var/log/messages"

You can see that outgoing traffic is rejected.....

```
Nov 16 13:38:35 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31057 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEDDAE0000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:36 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36579 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEE17F0000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:36 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18284 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34886 DPT=443 SEQ=4226327931 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEE2170000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:38 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31059 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEE9660000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:39 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36581 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEED370000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:39 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18286 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34886 DPT=443 SEQ=4226327931 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEEDD00000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:44 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31061 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF00D60000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:45 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36583 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF04A70000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:45 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18288 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34886 DPT=443 SEQ=4226327931 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF05400000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:56 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31063 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF2FB60000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:57 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36585 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF33870000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:57 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18290 DF PROTO=TCP SNov 16 13:37:19 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=15919 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45864 DPT=80 SEQ=4149775503 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFDB2A00000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:37:21 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=37641 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50684 DPT=80 SEQ=4160366621 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFDBB140000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:37:21 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.104 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=44279 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49121 DPT=443 SEQ=4152299598 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFDBCB90000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:37:22 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=15921 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45864 DPT=80 SEQ=4149775503 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFDBE580000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:37:24 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=37643 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50684 DPT=80 SEQ=4160366621 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFDC6CC0000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:37:24 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.104 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=44281 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=49121 DPT=443 SEQ=4152299598 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFDC8710000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:37:31 localhost su(pam_unix)[10940]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Nov 16 13:37:44 localhost (nathan-10931): GConf server is not in use, shutting down.

Nov 16 13:37:44 localhost (nathan-10931): Exiting

Nov 16 13:38:34 localhost (nathan-10992): starting (version 2.10.1), pid 10992 user 'nathan'

Nov 16 13:38:34 localhost (nathan-10992): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Nov 16 13:38:34 localhost (nathan-10992): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/nathan/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Nov 16 13:38:34 localhost (nathan-10992): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Nov 16 13:38:35 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31057 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEDDAE0000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:36 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36579 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEE17F0000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:36 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18284 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34886 DPT=443 SEQ=4226327931 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEE2170000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:38 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31059 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEE9660000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:39 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36581 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEED370000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:39 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18286 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34886 DPT=443 SEQ=4226327931 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFEEDD00000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:44 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31061 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF00D60000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:45 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36583 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF04A70000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:45 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18288 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34886 DPT=443 SEQ=4226327931 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF05400000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:56 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=172.20.16.160 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=31063 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=45868 DPT=80 SEQ=4236158207 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF2FB60000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:57 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=213.193.208.33 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=36585 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50688 DPT=80 SEQ=4229984156 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF33870000000001030302) 

Nov 16 13:38:57 localhost DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.26.116 DST=64.233.187.99 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=18290 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34886 DPT=443 SEQ=4226327931 ACK=0 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080AFFFF34200000000001030302) 
```

----------

## Cintra

Have a look for radfoj's post in this thread for a workaround

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-159971-highlight-radfoj.html

mvh

----------

## magic919

Your rules are killing off new stuff to Port 80, for example.  S1 and then f1to0 needs src port <6000 and you are trying to come from a higher source port.

Probably the same elsewhere as it only lets related and established directly.  The other bits, poorly done, kill the new stuff if it doesn't fit the criteria.

----------

## meranto

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Have a look for radfoj's post in this thread for a workaround
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-159971-highlight-radfoj.html
> 
> mvh

 

With the help of this topic I created a workaround, not the same as mentioned in the topic.

I did leave "iptables" in the default runlevel, but I created another script (as non programmer) named "firewall-rules" and added it also to the default runlevel.

The script is as follows:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

         after iptables

         }

start() {

         ebegin "Applying firewall rules"

         /etc/rc.firewall

         eend $? "Firewall rules not set"

         }
```

It's probably the shortest script ever, but it works perfectly.

After I reboot, I can browse and do mail while all the rules are applied, so whatever I did not specify gets blocked, just the way it should be.

Thanks everyone (magic919, Cintra and limn) for the input, I'l mark this "solved"

 :Very Happy: 

btw, is this a bug or just some incompetence in my system? (I did install al lot of different firewalls and removed most of them)

----------

## Cintra

Good for you  :Smile: 

Mvh

----------

## magic919

Glad you got that sorted.  Given that iptables do the firewalling there are a surprisingly large number of front ends to manipulate them.  Problem is that IPtables puts the fear of god into many.  If this wasn't the case we'd have fewer magic scripts and so on.

I don't think IPTables is too bad but there's definitely some room for something else.

----------

## MaDxRaY

Hi,

 *meranto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw, is this a bug or just some incompetence in my system? (I did install al lot of different firewalls and removed most of them)

 

I'm also interessted in this question. I think it's a major problem of iptables (1.3.4) restore function / init script (I dislike to use graphical toys to fig my firewall) but I found no solution for, no bug report or anything else.

I'll create one. Maybe there are more people with same problem.

----------

